# Winnebago on a Fiat Ducato panel van ??



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Winnebago on a Fiat Ducato panel van ??

Winnebago on X250 panel van

with a 3.6litre V6 280bhp petrol engine & auto box !

Badged as a RAM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

this will give you the opportunity to have LPG as a fuel for the vehicle as well as the leisure, being petrol. Maybe a diesel would have been better.

cabby


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Amazing fuel economy, how many MPG?  
84000 USD is today about £51250.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

More pics and info here.........................

http://winnebagotouring.com/dealers/#

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Since when does 1 inch off 21ft = 20ft?

I must remember that next time I book a ferry................... :wink:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

trek said:


> Badged as a RAM


Don't Fiat now own Chrysler/Dodge?

It's why we get Lancias badged as Chryslers.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

couple of good touches 

eg. sliding door fly screen for one 


but OH NO! external speakers on the outside for use when sitting out under awning


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No matter what I do I can't get the vid to run, it just says the plug in has crashed, Win 7 on Chrowe.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Shafts*

280hp through those front drive shafts!

we shall See.

At least they get a half decent auto gearbox.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

A double bed only 3ft 10" wide? No thanks :-(

Dave


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

Why do the Yanks persist with Imperial measurements - the spec sheet means absolutely nothing to me - I was brought up on it but it's long gone from the memory bank...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

readyforoff said:


> Why do the Yanks persist with Imperial measurements - the spec sheet means absolutely nothing to me - I was brought up on it but it's long gone from the memory bank...


It is the standard measurement over there, I prefer metric too, despite being brought up on £-s-d but it is their country so why not, they're not trying to sell into Europe, if they were they would put both systems of measurement in the ads I think.

Are we not still on imperial in the UK as the standard for length, and area.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's a rubbish layout all together IMO, no accounting for the wheel arch in the floor plan for the bath room either.


----------

